# Stihl 031A coil replacement (gap setting)



## Mopar (Aug 31, 2010)

I swapped the points on an 031A for electronic module but don't know how to set the coil gap to the magnieto? 

Any advice?


----------



## pele55 (Aug 31, 2010)

*coil air gap*

set it about 18 to 20 thousands. that will work well.. jonsered has a plastic guage for setting coils that works well


----------

